# Florida Make and Take #3



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Sept. 8th at 10:00 am!

This go round is a Flying Crank Ghost!
WOOT!

For item list and directions go to...

www.floridahaunters.com

It is going to be a blast!


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Postponed until Sep 29Th


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

noahbody said:


> Postponed until Sep 29Th


Hi, just wanted to let everyone know, the MnT has been rescheduled to the 29th. I have been sick all week. I already sent word through FloridaHaunters.com earlier this week, but wanted to cover all the bases!
For more info go to http://floridahaunters.com/forum/YaBB.pl?num=1188832714/7

My apologies, Robert


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

All you rockin' haunters in Florida come and hang out for a great time!


----------

